# Bees and wasps



## orionmystery (Dec 19, 2011)

subfamily Larrinae?











A wasp with cricket prey. Possibly a species of Liris or Tachysphex (Crabronidae: Larrinae).





paper wasp guarding her nest





A Scoliid wasp?





a resting bee on a rainy day


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 19, 2011)

excellent! do you mind if I ask what settings you use for these kinds of shots? I need to work on improving the DOF control in my macro shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 19, 2011)

Aloicious said:


> excellent! do you mind if I ask what settings you use for these kinds of shots? I need to work on improving the DOF control in my macro shots.



Thanks. Mostly between F11 to F13. I don't hide my exif. You can view the full exif with any exif viewer. More info here, slightly outdated but still good for reference: EXIF Viewer - why you need to view it! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Aloicious (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I usually cruize the forum at work so I can't get access to the exif data while I'm here, I'll have to take a look at the specs at home. I've got to practice more with the bugs but they're mostly dormant during the winter over here right now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Do you shoot mostly early morning, when these little buggers are more relaxed?


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 19, 2011)

Aloicious said:


> Thanks, yeah I usually cruize the forum at work so I can't get access to the exif data while I'm here, I'll have to take a look at the specs at home. I've got to practice more with the bugs but they're mostly dormant during the winter over here right now.



I use Opera browser. Built-in exif viewer and mail client 



cgipson1 said:


> Beautiful! Do you shoot mostly early morning, when these little buggers are more relaxed?



Thanks Charlie. I rarely shoot too early in the morning. Not a morning person . Normally shoot after a late breakfast or early lunch...maybe 11 to 4pm


----------



## tpe (Dec 19, 2011)

Fantastic as usual, and really good to get some action/behaviour shots, esp nr 3.

Tim


----------



## orionmystery (Dec 20, 2011)

tpe said:


> Fantastic as usual, and really good to get some action/behaviour shots, esp nr 3.
> 
> Tim



Thanks Tim.


----------

